# mixing 2 stroke oil fum time



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

in my garage I have yamalube 2m or whatever for two strokes, I have Pennzoil tc-w3 synthetic, and west marine premium tc-w3 junk. oh and the outboard has been sitting for 6 months with some oil in it I have nomidea of...

I will have a 99 2 stroke merc 40 with the built im oil tank next week.

talk me out of using all of these oils at random times just to use them all up and get them out of my garage...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> in my garage I have yamalube 2m or whatever for two strokes, I have Pennzoil tc-w3 synthetic, and west marine premium tc-w3 junk. oh and the outboard has been sitting for 6 months with some oil in it I have nomidea of...
> 
> I will have a 99 2 stroke merc 40 with the built im oil tank next week.
> 
> talk me out of using all of these oils at random times just to use them all up and get them out of my garage...


Do not mix the Yamalube 2M with any Synthetic blend oil. Pick the oil that you want to run and get rid of the rest donate it to a friend! 

Clean all the oil out of the oil tank that has been sitting and make sure to clean the lines as well if it has been sitting for a while. Oil left sitting in the lines can gel and cause a restriction or blockage. 

Also since you like working on your stuff, you might want to go ahead and change all the fuel lines over to ethanol resistant lines. Easy/cheap to do and its just a matter of time before they deteriorate!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Where is a good place to get a few feet of the right sizes of fuel line for the merc.

Boats.net wants lik 30-70 per 12 foot roll and I don't need all that

So your basically saying don't mix Dino oil and synth? And yamalube is good for mercs?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Man I'm not sure where you can get the fuel line in your neck of the woods. I'm not even sure where you neck of the woods is?

In jax I would just drive over to boathouse marine and pick as much as I need, sold by the foot. 

Check your auto parts store, they should have ethanol resistant fuel lines. 

Yep you never want to mix a Non synthetic oil and Synthetic oil, even a syn blend. You can run Yamalube in the Merc 2s won't hurt a thing!


----------

